# Satellite photographs



## hamlet (Jun 14, 2014)

Some interesting sky photographs taken with a satellite: link


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2014)

Bigger images, and the actual source article here: 29 Satellite Photos That Will Change Your Perspective On Planet Earth | DeMilked


----------



## hamlet (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you Derrel.


----------

